
Metropolitan Museum of Art open access initiative update - The_ed17
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2017/07/25/met-open-access-initiative/
======
TekMol
Would be interesting to hear, who the users are.

Anybody here who made any kind of use of it so far?

------
mendeza
I haven't used the MET data, but I worked on a project where I scraped
painting from wikimedia to see if a CNN can learn different art styles, like
baroque vs impressionism

